Ask HN: What are some communities focused on web design and dev? - pyeu
======
wyclif
MDN (Mozilla Developer Network) came immediately to mind:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/](https://developer.mozilla.org/)

------
altsyset
Dev.to is a decent place

